# RSS Darstellungsprobleme



## uran (1. Mai 2008)

Hi,
Hab ein kleines Problem mit RSS. Irgendwie ist das alles nicht so wie das sein sollte. Er zeigt keine Bilder oder Videos an aus den News sondern schreibt die als reinen Text in das RSS. Also anstatt das Bild zu zeigen steht da nur die URL des Bildes.

Hier der Quellcode:

```
<?php
include('../wcf/config.inc.php');
$test = mysql_connect($dbHost, $dbUser, $dbPassword);
if (!$test)
	die();
	
$test = mysql_select_db($dbName);
if (!$test)
	die();
new RssPage();
class RssPage{
	private $show = 20;
	
	public function __construct() {
		$qry = mysql_query("SELECT `t`.`threadID`, 
													`t`.`boardID`,
													`t`.`topic`, 
													`t`.`firstPostPreview`, 
													`t`.`time`, 
													`t`.`userID`, 
													`t`.`username`,
													`t`.`replies`,
													`s`.`title`
											FROM `wbb1_1_board` AS `b`
											INNER JOIN `wbb1_1_board` AS `s`
											ON `s`.`parentID` = `b`.`boardID`
											INNER JOIN `wbb1_1_thread` AS `t` 
											ON `t`.`boardID` = `s`.`boardID`
											WHERE
											`b`.`boardID` = '6'
											ORDER BY `t`.`time` DESC
											LIMIT 0,20");
		$rss = '<?xml version="1.0" encoding="iso-8859-1"?>'."\n";
		$rss .= '<rss version="0.91">'."\n";
		$rss .= '<channel>'."\n";
		$rss .= ' <title>xxx</title>'."\n";
		$rss .= ' <link>xxxx</link>'."\n";
		$rss .= ' <description>xxxdescription>'."\n";
		$rss .= ' <language>de-de</language>'."\n";
		$rss .= ' <copyright>'.date('Y').' - xxx/</copyright>'."\n";
		
		while ($data = mysql_fetch_array($qry)) {
			$rss .= ' <item>'."\n";
			$rss .= '  <title>'.htmlspecialchars(strip_tags(html_entity_decode(($data['topic'])))).'</title>'."\n";
			$rss .= '  <pubDate>'.(date("D, d M Y H:i:s O",$data['time'])).'</pubDate>'."\n";
			$rss .= '  <link>http://xxxx/index.php?page=News'.htmlentities('&').'show_news='.$data['threadID'].'</link>'."\n";
			$rss .= '  <description><![CDATA[ '.nl2br(htmlspecialchars(strip_tags(html_entity_decode($data['firstPostPreview'], ENT_NOQUOTES, 'ISO8859-1')))).' ]]></description>'."\n";
			$rss .= ' </item>'."\n";
		}
		
		$rss .= '</channel>'."\n";
		$rss .= '</rss>'."\n";
		header('Content-Type: text/xml; charset=iso-8859-1');
		echo($rss);
	}
}
?>
```

Danke für die Hilfe


----------

